# Seems time past me by as far as bait goes



## villan (Sep 11, 2010)

went fishing today with a few guys and i was the only person who turned up with bait, everyone else had soft plastics ans lures,,so what do you guys use,,what works best for certain typs of fish and how do u use em????


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I still use bait although I use lures (including soft plastics) more often - depends upon what I'm after. In SA KG Whiting 9and also YFW) are mainly caught in bait although some are caught on camo worms. With lures (both SPs and HBs) I will troll and every now and then,stop and drift while I cast and retrieve.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

When I go kayak fishing I use lures exclusively. The only reason for that is that I can just grab my gear and go and I don't need to worry about catching fresh bait. I usually only fish for a couple of hours so catching bait adds another layer of aggravation to my trip and buying bait everytime I fish is out of my budget.

When I fish out of the tinny it is a totally different story. I put the time into catching fresh bait and keeping as much live as possible. Lures are rarely used from the tinny.

Horses for courses and you shouldn't feel old school about using real bait, after all that's what the fish are eating!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Don't worry about that. On the right day a well presented cut bait will catch fish. If you're a skilled bait fisher from the yak, you'll have the upper hand when the SP fan boys aren't generating strikes. If you learn sound SP and hard body techniques, you'll just hedge the bets a bit more in your favor.

With all the comps and sponsored anglers providing product placement, basic bait fishing techniques are being made to look very un-cool. A few weeks ago I won a $1000 in a fishing comp. The conditions were torturous with 4m swells off the rocks and coffee brown water in the estuary. It was pelting with horizontal rain. Anyway, I won $1000 bucks because I caught a big fat bream off the ocean rocks on a slice of bread. My weekend of fishing comprised 2 x 40 minute fishing sessions in the middle of the day and I landed good fish both sessions. After accepting my prize, I was heckled by some of the invitational pro-anglers who spent 2 days in the muddy river on supercharged Skeeters casting SX-40's and Hardz along the flooded banks. After hearing thier jeers, I seriously felt like cracking those snobby, self promoting turds in the jaw.

I entered that particular comp specifically because it had no bait vs lure rules. It was a family oriented comp that encouraged people to go fishing and to try and catch and photograph a good fish that was caught as the rules dictated. Given the horrendous conditions, my sound knowledge of the ocean rocks and my lack of estuary skill, the best chance of a bream came with a slice of bread. Meanwhile those sponsored d*cks were determined to pass judgement and ridicule an everyday angler who used common sense, local knowledge and rock fishing skill to win a fishing contest. Bait is great mate, and a knowledge of multiple techniques is even better.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

spooled1 said:


> Bait is great mate, and a knowledge of multiple techniques is even better.


Well said Dan, the sport is still called fishing or angling, and is not called luring which many anglers seem to have overlooked these days.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I reckon 9 times out of 10 bait will catch you more fish than lures/plastics. Local bream at my (heavily fished) wharf will turn their noses up at lures but will happily gobble a nipper, bit of chicken breast or piece of bread.

If I'm taking my kids fishing I'll use bait exclusively so that we actually catch a few fish. Although if I go out solo on the yak I'll use lures/plastics most of the time, as others have said it saves the hassle and clean-up of bait fishing. No wonder I catch bugger all from the yak.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Davey G said:


> I reckon 9 times out of 10 bait will catch you more fish than lures/plastics.


Will definitely agree with that  
Only reason I use lures is I like to actively fish for bream which is what lure fishing is about, that and I like the challenge, me against a creature with the brain the size of a grain of rice.
Yep were on equally footing :lol: 
Other reason I like lure fishing, it justifies my addiction :twisted: ;-)


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

plastics are almost as good as live bait ...... but i reakon superier to dead bait [90% of the time ]

but thats just me .

hmmm live bait with s factor could be worth a look

craig


----------



## w2252 (Oct 23, 2010)

A well presented bait will always catch more fish than a soft plastic.

I often use a dead pilchad as a soft plastic and very rarely does it last long enough to go soft and fall off the hook and when it does its good berly.

After using every possible style and size of plastic I 100percent think bait is better. On the days the fish arnt taking a floating or bait off the bottom that is when I fish the bait as a plastic and it definately catches more than plastics.

theres no reason you cant have the best of both worlds, which i believe is a worked bait.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Barrabundy said:


> When I go kayak fishing I use lures exclusively. The only reason for that is that I can just grab my gear and go and I don't need to worry about catching fresh bait. I usually only fish for a couple of hours so catching bait adds another layer of aggravation to my trip and buying bait everytime I fish is out of my budget.


This is pretty much me as well. On the kayak I'll only use lures for both budget and time reasons. Easy as to pack and I also dont like a smelly kayak if the bait spills. Depending on the area in a tinny I'll swap back and forth between bait and lures.

With hardbodies I'll set up a troll depending on the area. Lots of banks and drop offs will either get a troll with a hard body or lots and lots of cast and retrieve with plastics. Basically, if it looks fishy I'll cast a lure at it. Just depends on the conditions whether its troll or cast and retrieve.


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Havent fished with dead bait for way way long time. Used live bait a few years ago and would fish with livies again if necessary otherwise its been lures or plastics. At the end of the day its what you prefer.


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Good post mate , ive been using lures/soft plastics since buying my yak a year ago . I find it convenient but plan on using bait again soon at a couple of upcoming fishing trips .


----------



## villan (Sep 11, 2010)

well the real purpose of this thread was to find out what soft plastics and lures u have had success with,,i wanna give it a go but dont wanna waste my hard earned


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

Go to soft plastic seems to be Gulp Nuclear Chicken - size depends on what you are targeting. Use on sp jigheads and in my experience 80% of hits are on the drop so retrieve and cast frequently
Sps appear like ( injured) live fish so I reckon they are better than bait

What I will do is catch squid and drop a livie or its head down on a jig head while I cast with sps.Sps normally win


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

Gday.

I love lures but when I really want to catch a feed I'll use dead baits - mainly for Whiting, Snapper, Mulloway or Shark.

I have had success with lures for Mulloway, Snapper and Flathead but I find it a bit harder to get fish in the boat.

Put a gun to my head and I'll say I reckon bait gets more fish than lures IN MY GENERAL AREA.

Cheers.


----------



## villan (Sep 11, 2010)

sandyfreckle said:


> Gday.
> 
> Put a gun to my head


will do man thanks


----------

